# Biscotasing Lake, Ontario



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone fished Biscotasing Lake in Ontario between Sudbury and Timmins? I am thing of trying this lake in July would appreciate hearing anyone's experience. I am after pike and walleye.

thanks


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I went to Lake Ramsey a few years ago and we actually parked our vehicles at the Bisco General Store. We took a couple pontoons with all people and gear and traveled through Bisco lake to a small portage on Ramsey. We went in late July and the fishing was decent but for traveling that far I was a little dissapointed. A buddy of mine goes there every year (Ramsey) and this past year he went the last week of august and had much better luck. Fishing for both walleye and pike, and even managed to get into a mess of hungry jumbo perch. I would say go later and you will have better luck as the weather begins to turn slightly cooler. I don't know when the black flies are bad up there but when we went for the second week of august they were not too bad, and my buddy said even later there were none. Might be something else to think about, those little bastards do some damage and are no fun at all.

http://www.rayscamps.com/


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

We have fished Ramsey every summer for the last 17 years and the fishing is always awesome. Walleyes and pike with the occasional perch mixed in. No matter the weather conditions there are always hungry fish to catch. And the camp is second to none. The owners are always available to take care of any issue that may come up. 

Oh yea....did I mention the fishing is awesome!! A few years ago I took my 6 year old daughter out with me for a quick trip to catch dinner. After an hour and 5 minutes we were back with 4 eyes for the pan. We caught 6 but only kept her 4 lol

Btw if anyone has questions on the lake or lodging just shoot me a pm and I would love to tell you about our experiences.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Flies are almost always bad from memorial day til mid September i believe. However i usually go just south of Algonquin park. Heavy deet necessary. Doesnt matter if its black flies deer flies skeeters or horse flies. Even at night you must watch for sand flies. They'll fly in thru your windows if left open and lights on. You wake up next morning all bitten up. You cannot escape flies even swimming. The horse flies get you on the lake, or on shoulders while swimming. All flies just awful. I recommend reading about foods that mmake you bait for flies and avoid like plague. I think bananas were one but remind me if im wrong


----------



## Tinman (Oct 17, 2004)

I've been there twice and enjoyed both trips. Actually would love to get back there again. Check your messages. PM sent.

Tinman


----------



## HOT N TOT (Mar 28, 2015)

Been going to www.rayscamps.com just about every year since 1988. Been through 3 owners the last two being the best. Fishing has gotten better over the years there are more walleyes being taken than 10 yrs ago. Np fishing is good lots of 23 to 28 in which are fun to catch. The new owners are from se ohio young and very eager to help in any way they can. I have never fished bisco lake always ramsey. I have been told ramsey is far better than bisco. The camp is being upgraded every year i see something new going up. Boats motors are all newer and i have never had a problem like other camps have. These are great people to work with and they will do anything they can to make your visit a want to come back the following year. Pm me if you want more info on the hot spots on the lake.


----------

